# 1948 Mercury Monark Whizzer for $3k on Charlotte NC Craigslist



## jimbo53 (Nov 14, 2016)

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/atq/5868601528.html


----------



## locomotion (Nov 18, 2016)

very nice, I like the look without the Whizzer tank


----------



## kreika (Jan 12, 2017)

Holy smokes! I want you.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice! You mean there are others in Charlotte who like old bikes? Ha!


----------

